# Nubian Kiko Cross, anyone?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a Nubian/Kiko cross? If you doe, would you mind posting some pictures of them? I'ld Like to get a Nubian doe sometime, and would like to see, in general, how the kids turn out!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have MaryKay that has a Kiko daddy and a boer/nubian mama. Mama looks super nubian except for the ears...but I don't know what the percentage on her is. Here is a pic of Cinnamon and then MK....the pictures really don't do her justice...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Slightly better pic of MK from the front...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I REALLY like that! Very nice goats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is a super nice goat. She should be a FF this year but I'm not sure she's bred. She is suppose to be kidding....like...NOW. LOL She has until the 15th of the month to pop one out as that would be the last kidding date from the buck leaving here. Hubby says she is starting to show so I'll go out in the frigid cold sometime today and get a better look at her and see what I think. She grew really fast her first year. Topped my other babies by a good 3 inches at fair time! With the milk her mama produces....well....I hope she gets some of that milking ability too.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm hoping to introduce some Kiko to my (mostly) Nubian herd, but I don't have any yet.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I had several kilo Nubian mixes at one point, let me see if I can find pics of them.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Bump da dum dum! Found them. Mom was a kiko, sire was a Nubian


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anymore?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know this was an old thread but I just had some Kiko/Nubian bucklings born! Dad is Kiko mom is Nubian


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Kikos. My 2 old wethers are 7/8 Kiko, 1/8 Nubian. They just hang out at our old farm and are happy with any attention or none. If I had to start over, I would be tempted to raise Kikos. But I'm too deep into dairy now.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Mom was full Nubian, father Boer/Kiko cross on this doeling.

Me, personally, I had some kiko/boer cross does and didn't like them, really at all. I sold one and sent the other off to market. They really took longer to mature out and didn't get as thick as the higher percentage Boer does.
We kept this doe because we lost her mother and my kids got attached.


----------

